# Best Looking Grab?



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got my 3s down solid now, and i was wondering what are the most steezy grabs that I could add in? Also how to do them? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

I've always thought nose grab 3's look smooth and stylish. Same goes for switch tail grab 3's. Their names pretty much spell out the instructions. lol


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

melon for back threes. mute for front. gets you looks.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

SEATBELT


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*Tiapan*

By far the greatest grab in this sport we all love so much is the method. It was there at the begining and it feels awesome (even though it's not for busting out 3's).

My favorite is the TAIPAN. I think it looks so sweet and furthermore, I can't stomp it to save my life


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Dano said:


> By far the greatest grab in this sport we all love so much is the method. It was there at the begining and it feels awesome (even though it's not for busting out 3's).
> 
> My favorite is the TAIPAN. I think it looks so sweet and furthermore, I can't stomp it to save my life


really? I think methods look lame.. whenever I see someone do one I hear them saying in my head 'faboulousss!'


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I do agree a lot look down right lame, however when a rider is going big and they really stick it, it looks awesome. It's when the half ass it, that's when it gets a little gay. Besides, gotta give props to the old school


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

no doubt...but too many people do it too often because it's to easy to bend your knees back. one of those things that shouldve stayed in the 90s


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

No way should that have stayed in the 90s, Best trick in snowboarding in my eyes, because its damn hard to get a really good one and everyone has a different one. How many tricks can you say that about

Best looking grabs
Straight: Method, Japan, Crail, Suicides, Seatbelts, Suitcase methods, super boned out tindys (abuse excepted for this.. but I mean knee through the loop created by your arm), Tailgrab, Rocket Air/Crossovers

Spinning: Method (for 180s) Melon, Japan, Tail/Nose Grabs, Cant go wrong with an indy.

Keep switching up your grabs. And when your spinning certain grabs will mess with speed/timing. So start small.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Dano said:


> By far the greatest grab in this sport we all love so much is the method. It was there at the begining and it feels awesome (even though it's not for busting out 3's).
> 
> My favorite is the TAIPAN. I think it looks so sweet and furthermore, I can't stomp it to save my life


i love taipans! ha. there was one season where i would just fuck around and try and do any kind of grab i could think of even if i didnt know a name for it. crail and seatbelts were ones i did alot. also dracula grabs, just like a rocket air but double tail grab instead of nose.i also did a ton of various double grabs.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok for straight airs there no other option than a huge tweaked out method, end of story and everyone knows it. But you can't half ass it, all or nothing tweaked as far as you can go.

As for spinning I love nosegrabs, even a nosegrab backflip is so epic, travis rice does some in thats it thats all off some rock whilst traversing a slope, so sick.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the thing about method grabs is if you try and do it too fast it looks lame as hell, you need to have a big jump so you can kinda just float into the grab. i usually wont do methods of jumps smaller than 40 feet unless im just fucking around.

for spins like many have said i like doing tail grabs. also another favorite of mine for spins is truck driver. with truck drivers since you're grabin with both kinda hands it pulls your shoulders out of the way so you have a better view of everything while rotating and at the same time makes your body tighter for a smoother spin.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh you really wanna get ridiculous the two handed suitcase is a winner, board behind you both hands on the toe edge. So lame its epic. Or if your feeling really fruity dont grab, just kick that board up behind you and put your hands behind your head and POSE! Hahahaha, nothing like setting up for a big trick and busting that out instead, people are like WTF and you get to ride away laughing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

3 grabs everyone should do and know how to tweak. Tindy, Tailfish, and Nellon!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 3 grabs everyone should do and know how to tweak. Tindy, Tailfish, and Nellon!


I swear everyone hates on tindys because they know how awesome they really are and don't want you to do them.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

STEEZY


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> I swear everyone hates on tindys because they know how awesome they really are and don't want you to do them.


People take snowboarding too seriously I'll do full pipe runs and grab nothing but Tindy and Tailfish and scream Tindy Tweaker every time I do it.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Grizz said:


> STEEZY


You win ahahah


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> People take snowboarding too seriously I'll do full pipe runs and grab nothing but Tindy and Tailfish and scream Tindy Tweaker every time I do it.


Its one thing that I really try to get across to people when I'm teaching them, do whatever you want, if it feels good to you then go nuts. It's much more fun when your having fun with your tricks and riding and relaxing, sure it's fun to push as well and try throw down big or technical tricks, but when your riding down and just having fun it really shows in your riding.

We often have days where a whole group of us forget spins and just do tweaked grabs off of everything we can, tight bright and 70's porno tache's are optional, but recommended.

At the end of the day my aim for everytime I ride and every person I teach is to end each run with a huge cheesy grin, you know the type that can't be faked, when you know the person smiling is just stoked on life at that point, and if you get that from busting the fantastic tindy grab then have yourself a ball and throw them everywhere you go :laugh:


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

i like indy's where you either put your knees touching or do a nose bone. tail grabs are sick too.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i really like methods when they are tweaked out to the fullest


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

a corked fs 3 with a tweaked indy is phat. and also fs3 corked with stalefish


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Methods are classic. I really like long melon grabs and tweaked out indy's.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

japan and taipan forshizzle


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Crail! 
10char


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the Japans too. Also, the suitcase grab looks sick. It's almost like a method, but instead of grabbing the heel edge, you are actually grabbing the whole board like you are carrying a suitcase. This is my friend's signature move lol. He also does this trick where he pulls the tail up to his face and kisses the board. Just creative little things like that are cool to watch.

There is another trick that I think is called the Canadian Bacon? You grab nose with your front hand, and weave your back hand through your legs and grab the heel edge. Crazy technical.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

japan and method are the best. a tough but sweet one when done well is a roast beef. i get some crazy looks with some boned out beef.

tailgrabs are my fav for backside spins


----------

